# C. Valer & Co electric bottlers charlotte nc



## Dragon0421 (Jul 3, 2012)

Got this one the other day i was told it is the harder version to find with electric bottlers in the middle of the slug plate. Love the old hutch bottles just thought i would share, havent seen many of these i know that there is another variation of the hutch and i think there is maybe 2 crown top bottles also. Any of you Nc guys out there have the other ones would like to see them.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 3, 2012)

goodn,,,


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Cory,

 Reggie's got some:






 "Check out the picture on right of two different bottles from the same company that were shown by Reggie during the November meeting. The bottle on the left is Hutchinson soda with part of the original stopper; embossing in circular slug plate reads "C. VALER & CO / ELECTRIC BOTTLERS / CHARLOTTE, N.C.". I'm told there is a more common version of this hutch without the "ELECTRIC BOTTLERS". The bottle on right is an applied crown top with cirular slug plate embossing that reads "C. VALAER BOTTLING WORKS / CHARLOTTE, N.C." with fancy CV logo in the middle. I'm told there are two other variants of the crown top bottle, some with short and long necks. And there appears to be multiple spellings of Valaer (the two bottles shown spell it differently). David Tingen has a "TWIN CITY BOTTLING / P. VALER / WINSTON, N.C." blob top beer bottle - it is believed that P. Valer in Winston (which later became Winston Salem) and C. Valer were brothers. If anyone has any history to add about Valer bottles, I'll be happy to publish it in an upcoming newsletter." From.

 "Another variation of the C. VALER hutch from Charlotte showed up recently on eBay. This variation has VALER spelled correctly, has the "ELECTRIC BOTTLER" embossing, but does not have the monogram. That makes 3 variations of this NC hutch documented in our newsletters." From.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421


 

 What is the embossing on the bottle of the bottle?


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 4, 2012)

Iâ€™m always looking to add North Carolina blob top sodas and beers to my collection so if anyone has any that they would like to sell or know where someone that has some available for purchase please send me an email. Here are a few of my most recent additions to the collection.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2012)

There are 3 versions of this bottle.  This one is the second hardest to find.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have this one and the more common one.  I'll post a pic in a few days.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

The bottle has a slick back to it with nothing on it and what looks to be 25 A on the bottom hopefully this helps. Thanks for all of the replys and the great pics.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All, I wanted to thank Cory and Jordan for their pleasant email replies in regards to their C Valer Hutchinson bottles. Jordan I am looking forward to seeing photos of your Valer bottles when you return from out of town. In the mean time have a safe trip. Cory your Hutchinson C Valer Electric Bottler with 25 / A embossed on the bottom and a blank back is the most common of the C Valer Electric Bottler however it is still rated as scarcest. Shown below is a photo of one from my collection which is the misspelled monogram C Valaer variation having a blank base and â€œREGISTER NOT TO BE SOLDâ€ embossed on the back near the base. This is the most common of the C Valer bottles and is rated as common. Does anyone else have a C Valer or P Valer Hutchinson in their collection that they would be willing to post a photo of to share with us? Thanks to everyone, SK


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 14, 2012)

I know a few of you have emailed and have been waiting for me to post photos of this private mold C. VALER & CO / ELECTRIC / BOTTLERS / CHARLOTTE, N. C. which is the rarest variant of all the C Valer Electric Bottlers. Well here it is finally. I like to say thank you Jordan for you informative emails you sent and I looking for to seeing your C Valer Electric Bottlers variant when you get it back from being tumbled. Everyone please remember I'm looking for all types of blob top sodas and blob top beers from North Carolina as well as Whiskey Flasks and Stoneware Jugs to add to the collection. If you have something that you are willing to selling that may be of interest to me for my collection please send me an email. All bottle inquires are welcome no matter how common or how rare as I like them all regardless. Thanks to everyone for their help, SK


----------

